# implantation of embryo - please advise



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

I know this may sound like a stupid question but thought I should ask, as it has been worrying me. 

I had SET on friday 30th october, and prior to ET and afterwards a have been suffering from a bad cough and cold. 

I know that it is impossible to cough or sneeze out an embryo but I also know that lifting heavy things and stretching can harm implantation, so I just wondered whether excessive harsh coughing and lots of blowing of the nose would impair the implantation of our little embryo??  

I'm worried because I've had muscular pain in my tummy (which is getting better now along with my cold) I know this is possibly still from EC but.... 

Am I just being silly x x Sparklez x x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Embryo's are resilient little things - so I'm sure that coughing and blowing your nose will not have an affect on them

R x


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

ok thank you x x x


----------

